# Fiat Nuova 500 from 1959 - Luigi Edition



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi there

A friendly nuova Fiat 500 of 1959 fully restored but without the finish it deserved.
But the base was excellent and despite being too small i have been almost 7 days around him .










Luigi was affectionately named .


















Many brands in the paint ...










All parts that were possible to be disassembled of course we did, some the risk was just too big and clean.


















Washing and decontamination, began to fix the painting that reveal to be a real odyssey did it because everything seemed parties ...
The defects in the paint were extremes, although the color does not help much to grasp, finally beat the 2005 Gallardo before we detail in this department.

Hood



































Fenders



































A zoom










We removed both bumpers, here without the front.










So the perfect finish would be achieved



















































Another side


















Roof


















Lateral



















































Rear side


























Bottom-side



































Mail Motor


















































During the armhole detail










Corrected with paint










Detailed interior where everything was immaculately restored, VERY GOOD!


















A lot cvs detailed and ready for more 50 years of road










The protection of the painting was in charge of Swissvax Crystal Rock, most widely used in the Tender Documents without additional cost.



































































Simply amazing good mood this car exudes, we can say that he was in Studio next to the Gallardo and stole nearly all the attention.


































It was worth the sun is hidden but still Luigi shone in all directions.










































Final










REGARDS

Rui


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What a cool little car! I'd never fit in one though lol!


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work on an awesome car!!


----------



## Ton91 (Jul 14, 2010)

Great work and lovely car:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

That's awesome, great work buddy!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work.

From a time when they actually put a decent amount of paint on a car.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

:doublesho AWSOME!!!!!! what a great job!



Racer said:


> Simply amazing good mood this car exudes, we can say that he was in Studio next to the Gallardo and stole nearly all the attention.


It's like this with old, and unusual looking cars (compared to novadays cars at least) - I remember when we parked the Traction Avant next to a Mercedes S500, and the Merc. was completely ignored


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

top work, wicked little car


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely little half bag.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Lovely little half bag.


It was custom handmade for this car , just a piece of art and the final touch to the car :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

VTS_Tibi said:


> :doublesho AWSOME!!!!!! what a great job!
> 
> It's like this with old, and unusual looking cars (compared to novadays cars at least) - I remember when we parked the Traction Avant next to a Mercedes S500, and the Merc. was completely ignored


Exactly , all the customers that went to the studio at the time , Gallardo and 1959 were there , they all admired the mighty presence of the Lambo but ALL loved the 1959


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely wee car and a tremendous, thorough job you did :thumb:

I love these threads from non-English speaking people... I'm assuming you are translating using google or something... half the fun of your threads is reading the text and enjoying the English version - great fun all-round.

Not intending to do you down at all ! It's great that you spend the time to get your write-ups for us all to read !

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wee_green_mini said:


> Lovely wee car and a tremendous, thorough job you did :thumb:
> 
> I love these threads from non-English speaking people... I'm assuming you are translating using google or something... half the fun of your threads is reading the text and enjoying the English version - great fun all-round.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right , and im not feeling down because IM GUILTY  , i used google translator but it´s so many works it will get for ever 

Next works i will write in proper english 

Thanks for the input :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No no, don't change your ways! Your reports are great the way they are!

I was only meaning that it's part of the fun of reports from non-English speaking countries.

Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

lovely car,perfect


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

beutiful


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wee_green_mini said:


> No no, don't change your ways! Your reports are great the way they are!
> 
> I was only meaning that it's part of the fun of reports from non-English speaking countries.
> 
> Sorry if I offended you.


Im not offended , i misunderstood the post , no harm done :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

What a fantastic piece of automotive history, One of my all time favourite motors.

Great work on the detail too buddy, very well done


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Lovely little car and not something you see very often!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys and this car was ( is) a Xmas present


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great little car & good job 

Baz


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Rui:thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful job Rui, thanks for posting it up...love the old 500's


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Envy Valeting said:


> Beautiful job Rui, thanks for posting it up...love the old 500's


Thanks Tim and i were amazed the attention the car had in the street when the owner pick it up


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work on a great little car :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top notch work as usual Rui :thumb::thumb:
I did one of these four months ago but it was Jet Black :wall:

It looked good afterwards considering i had one day to correct the paint :wall:

Regards 

Mario


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

I was expecting this report since I saw that little thing behind the Lambo.

5 Stars as always Rui.

I would like to see more pics of the Brabus Fortwo aswell:driver:.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

CK_pt said:


> I was expecting this report since I saw that little thing behind the Lambo.
> 
> 5 Stars as always Rui.
> 
> I would like to see more pics of the Brabus Fortwo aswell:driver:.


Well the Brabus belongs to the "Collection" of cars we are responsable , but the owner just want wash and wax on that fellow...
So it´s not big deal to show it


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

And there it is..."Luigi"...the best car that you ever detailded!!!! :lol:

Top Job like always Rui :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Full of character them old 500s! One of the favourite classics from my dream car list lol, great colour too!

Top turnaround mate:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> And there it is..."Luigi"...the best car that you ever detailded!!!! :lol:
> 
> Top Job like always Rui :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend and you soon be part of the dark force :lol:

ps: private joke


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great work on the little 500.

So pure and simple, why can't modern cars be like this ?

Beautiful.


----------



## gingerjust (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumb:

lovely car and a great job. Love these little classics. great colour too. Actually picking up his grandson tomorrow. 

:wave:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Beautiful!
My girlfriend will go crazy when I show this to her,
as she love the Fiat 500.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work on a classic!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

AAAAAAAAHHH So cute.. 

Top Job :thumb:


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

Cool little cars these, this one is immaculate too - nice job!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Lovely car and another grat detail.

Gosto muito de clássicos e ver detalhes desta categoria nestes "piquenos" fazem-me gostar ainda mais destes extraordinários veículos.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

What an excellent detail!!


----------



## yellasei (Dec 3, 2010)

what an amazing little car!! i have a soft spot for these.


----------



## wes (Jan 20, 2008)

Amazing job!


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice car and nice work on it also!


----------

